

[Startup] Beyond Invoicing -- an online invoicing and payments solution - BeyondInvoicing
http://beyondinvoicing.com

======
bdfh42
Looks very nice - probably covers the ground for a lot of use cases.

Big question for me would be - how do we go through "due diligence"? How do
you communicate your bona fides to me the seller and to my customers? I
suspect this needs addressing in some substantial manner.

